# Indoor 3-D pop up target shoot in Dudley Ga, Aug 31



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 20, 2013)

Jim's bow and gun in Dudley has a new indoor pop up and moving target 3-D range. A tournament will be held on Aug 31 where you will shoot a series of pop up and moving targets from a podium for a score. There will be several different classes for shooters to compete in. It will be a bunch of fun and a good warm up for hunting season. For more info call Jim


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Aug 21, 2013)

entry fee?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 26, 2013)

Entry fee is $20


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 26, 2013)

This is a preview of the range with the targets tripped


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Aug 26, 2013)

So if we come and win, all earnings goes back to Jim.....looks like Jim is going to win


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 27, 2013)

LuckyBeasley said:


> So if we come and win, all earnings goes back to Jim.....looks like Jim is going to win



This will be his first shoot at his place and he will be asking for feed back from all who attend on how they would like to see it structured for future shoots as far as pay outs or trophies and how often would you want to have shoots. With it being indoors the weather or time of day or night will not be a factor.


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 29, 2013)

Wish I was going to be down that way this weekend for this, good luck Jim


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 30, 2013)

What are the classes


----------



## watermedic (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it going to be run like the Buckmaster series?

What is the max yardage?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 30, 2013)

lightsspeed said:


> What are the classes





watermedic said:


> Is it going to be run like the Buckmaster series?
> 
> What is the max yardage?



Bowhunter class only, or fun shoot....max yardage is 32........


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 30, 2013)

Thought it said several classes...guess we have to go play at rock branch tomorrow. Sounds like loads of fun..,good luck to everyone who shoots it


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 30, 2013)

lightsspeed said:


> Thought it said several classes...guess we have to go play at rock branch tomorrow. Sounds like loads of fun..,good luck to everyone who shoots it



Todd posted "several classes", I called Jim, he said one bowhunter class.....Call the number and see what he says..


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 31, 2013)

A big thanks to all who came out and shot today! We had a great turn out for our first shoot and got some good feed back and ideas for future shoots. Thanks Southern Woods N Water TV and Whitetail Obsession for your donation of door prizes. Every hour we drew names from the shooter list and gave out prizes. The highest scoring shooter got a cool $232.00 payout in store credit and the second highest scoring shooter got a Motor Mouth car sounds kit worth $160.00. We thank everyone for your support and wish you all Big Bucks this season!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 31, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Todd posted "several classes", I called Jim, he said one bowhunter class.....Call the number and see what he says..



At first they had thought we would do multiple class but since the longest shot wasn't even 35yrds they decided to just simplify it to a Buckmaster style shoot out


----------

